# Dubya's Lawn Journal (Zoysia, St. Augustine)



## dubyadubya87

Howdy all! New forum member after creeping and reading posts for quite some time.

Starting this thread to document and detail my front lawn renovation so I can get any pointers, advice and also review my progress. Hopefully I can get the experts out there to weigh in with their experience.

A little background: The front lawn in question 'came with' the house and is the original centipede lawn which I assume the original owner (25 years) installed. Centipede would probably rank lowest on my desirable turf grasses because I enjoy frequent mowing, fertilizing, spraying, tinkering etc. It's my 'therapy'! But given the expense of moving and settling in, I decided to make do as much as possible.

The first two years (this will be my third spring in the home) have been a broad strokes approach to getting the lawn in passable condition. With the significantly smaller lawn I was able to ditch the riding tractor for a basic Scotts reel mower. That, plus post-emergent weed control (Trimec) and light fertilization yielded good enough results that I started a pre-emergent (Balan, Treflan) program, applying in August (2019) and this February. Now what I'm left with is a few patches of centipede and many bare spots where the crabgrass was.

My initial thought was to overseed with centipede, but since I'd be doing the heavy lifting of seeding, why not switch entirely? So I've decided to kill the existing centipede (as much as possible) and seed with Zenith Zoysia once soil temps are ideal (northeast Texas).

Until it's warm enough to seed, my plan is to start killing the existing lawn with glyphosate. I'm told that with the stolon spreading action of centipede, this could take time? During this, I also plan to begin leveling and prepping the soil by bringing in screened compost. I have no illusions that this will be weed seed free, but my thought is that I can kill most of the weeds in the compost during my destruction of the centipede. Once the soil temps get to and stay around 70, I'll seed, fertilize and cover with top soil.

I'll be posting progress pictures and welcome any feedback or pointers. Thank you.


----------



## pennstater2005

@dubyadubya87 Welcome to TLF! Can't wait for some pics!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Okay, here is my front yard/project site as of this morning. You'll see the recent tree I removed which will definitely help in another month or so when I plant my grass seed. Bare spots were where crabgrass had taken over, but you can also see yellowing and dead spots in the centipede from the one application of glyphosate. Weather permitting, this weekend I will begin raking out dead turf and over the next month, continue that, along with spot treatment of glyphos as needed. 
Towards the end of April I'll be bringing in screened compost to incorporate, then leveling and putting out lime.
More pics to come.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Forgot to post pictures of my backyard St. Augustine (not sure what variety, but not Floratam). I am pretty happy with it's progress. Over the last two years a lot of the dead spots and thin areas have filled in nicely. Pre-emerge caught most of the weeds this year and what it didn't, I'm hand-weeding. I don't think I'll have to spray Trimec for weeds as I have in the past. I give a half-rate feeding every six weeks and deep water only as needed. Cut at highest setting on my 14" Scotts' (2 inches).
I'll post more pics of the backyard when it has fully greened up.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Prior to receiving last spray of Round-Up, 4/20/20


----------



## dubyadubya87

Two weeks out from scheduled seeding the sprinkler system decided to spring a leak! What started out as simply replacing one cracked valve, turned into a complete gutting of the valve system and four new valves. The 1" Toros had been in operation for 24 years!
New system has compression fittings which will make any future fixes/changes a little easier.


----------



## dubyadubya87

The hard part is finally done and now it's time to try and be patient while waiting for germination.

Based on the soil test, 55lbs of lime and 1.3 lbs of phosphate were added per/M sqft. Fertilizer was spread and then the whole area received one final deep scraping with a hard tined rake prior to seed. Three lbs of Zenith Zoysia was spread over the 2300 sqft, then raked in lightly with a plastic leak rake. Finally the whole area was compacted with a lawn roller. Sprinklers are set at 10 minutes for 10 am, 1 pm and 4 pm. If needed, I can manually do another in the evening or early morning.


----------



## dubyadubya87

I keep convincing myself I'm seeing sprouts, but with East Texas having overnight lows around 50 degrees, I doubt I am. Keeping the seed bed moist and waiting. 
Edit: Have since turned down sprinklers from 10 minutes per watering to 8. Too much standing water at 10 minutes.


----------



## dubyadubya87

I had 5 or 6 frisbee sized bare spots in my St. Augustine in my back yard. Scraped these out well and dressed with top soil to encourage fill-in. The lime and fertilizer has the color looking great. With the cool temperatures, only needing to mow weekly at 2".


----------



## dubyadubya87

This is the first growth that I am (fairly) confident is in fact my Zoysia. Last night's low of mid-50's in East Texas is indicative of the past week, but the next 10 days shows a warming trend with overnight lows in the mid-60's. I won't clog the journal with a day by day of the below, but may post a string of them once it's all come up.
I'll answer this before I'm asked: Yes, the soil does look like it has a lot of bark in it. This is just one small area, at the corner, that I had to raise up and level. The local yard was out of good top soil and this was a screened compost with added sand. I figure if I've got sprouts coming up in this, it's going to *explode *in the top soil.


----------



## dubyadubya87

At least I'm getting some current color from my dwarf azaleas to take the neighbor's eyes off the still bare turf!
I made sure this year to hit all of my shrubbery with Merit at the same time that I've always done the crepe myrtles.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Two weeks post-seeding. Now starting to see growth all over the yard and I'm itching to get my mower on it! Should see lots of growth this week with temps in the high 80's. 
Lightly fertilized two areas that had been neglected. After my complete gutting of the valves to my sprinkler system, the heads in these areas 'came back to life'. Will just post and pre-emerge this year to see what grass volunteers and shows up. 
Also sprayed Sedgehammer on my St. Augustine as there were a few problem areas.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Day 24 post-seeding and I'm seeing sprouts all over the place, plus an abundance of goosegrass, crabgrass and common bermuda. Sprouts are 3/4 to 1" in height and I'm trying to be patient and let them get to 2" before mowing for the first time. I'll then gradually lower mowing height to a final 1/2" maintenance.
East Texas has seen a ton of rain since Saturday, getting 1/2 to 1" every day. This should slacken off today and get some much needed sunshine to those leaves.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Backyard post-cut and last soil analysis.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Forgot I'd taken these two videos.

https://youtu.be/J7I1GmCngq4

https://youtu.be/ySNeg9ON2wQ


----------



## LA Basshole03

Those azaleas are beautiful. Hope the seed job turns out good.


----------



## dubyadubya87

LA Basshole03 said:


> Those azaleas are beautiful. Hope the seed job turns out good.


Thanks @LA Basshole03 , fingers crossed. The next week should be good for growth. Warming up and lots of sun. Should be able to mow it next Saturday, I hope.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Plugged a corner area of my backyard that now has sprinkler coverage.
Some of the zoysia sprouts in the front yard are 1.25 to 1.5 inches tall. I'll be mowing at 2.5" this weekend if this warm and sunny weather keeps up this week as it's showing.
https://youtu.be/5aaZRSYEIb0


----------



## dubyadubya87

I've never been looking forward to mowing more than I am today! 
Tomorrow my plan is to gently handpull tall weeds and then delicately clip the tall goose and crabgrass with my weed trimmer so my mower can then hit it at 2". Given the height of my sprouts (see below), this should barely graze them, but I'll mow again on Wednesday, at a lower setting. Hydrangea pic for bonus.


----------



## dubyadubya87

While there's not a lot of difference in the two, I'm posting before and after mowing pictures for contrast. Between the two is a line-up...a veritable who's who...a 'Usual Suspects', containing a sampling of just a few of the varieties of weed I'll be fighting during all this!
I also spent about three hours Saturday plugging a neglected area with St. Augustine from the back yard.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Edit for 6.6.20: 2.5lbs per M Talstar G to lawn and landscapes.


----------



## dubyadubya87

6.11.20 
Sprayed Sedgehammer on front yard to knock back the nutsedge and kyllinga.
Also had the bright idea (after watching a view YouTubes that made it look easy) of taking a screwdriver and starting to dig some of the crab and goosecrass out of my seeded area and give Mr. Zoysia more of a fighting chance. I cleared one small area and was very encouraged by the number of zoysia sprouts I found after removing the weed. But let me tell you, that was work! I went at it hard for an hour or so in the evening heat and what I did remove looks nice. But there's just too many weeds right now to do it that way. I know I could spray Celsius or something heat tolerant, just not willing to spend that amount of $$.
I'm two settings from reaching my desired HOC (should hit it next Wednesday). Hopefully the 'mow low' plan of attack will slow the weeds.
The two areas that I plugged with St. Augustine around back are doing well. Handwatering each plug every morning. I hope they appreciate this level of service.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Was able to lower mower to desired HOC on the new area. I was surprised at the 'feel' of the zoysia and Bermuda vs the centipede and St. Augustine I was used to: much coarser, thick to mow. Not near as easy as to mow. 
Here are some post-cut pictures as well as pictures of the new plugged area. Put down fertilizer at .75lbs of N per M, 15-0-15 w/2% Fe.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Sooooo, apparently I have gray leaf spot in my St. Augustine. After reviewing the causes for such, the only thing I can see as a culprit is having dropped my mower height by a 1/2". I'll be applying Bionide's Infuse (Thiophanate methyl) at the curative rate, stat!
Thanks to @CenlaLowell for the catch! This forum, and it's members are the best!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Just the usual mow this weekend. I'm continuing to 'allow' my son to do the mid-week trim for pocket change.
Weeds were starting to pop up in between my SA plugs and being as how the areas are smaller, I pulled out my Farmer John standard issue hoe and went to work. I know they'll grow back, but I'm not worried enough to mess with spraying such a small area and it's a good workout hoeing!


----------



## dubyadubya87

'Hey Dubya, what're your plans for the weekend?'


----------



## dubyadubya87

Thunderstorms making their way through this afternoon. Loving the rain, but hoping it clears off around 6 so I can spray. I know Celsius is rainfast in 4 - 6 hours, but does anyone know if advisable to spray onto already wet grass?
Some hydrangea and crepe myrtle color, everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Celsius application. Sprayed at the recommended mid rate for spot sprays: half-teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Celsius is already making it's presence felt. After just 10 days, I'm already seeing curling leaves and zoysia poking through. What really surprised me was the growth. I hadn't know it had a growth regulator in it until a co-worker said something about it. I mowed last Tuesday (June 30) and was amazed on Sunday how little the grass and weeds had grown in height. The yard is filling in nicely and this week's rain forecast will help the water bill!
Crepe Myrtle thrown in for variety.


----------



## HillRN

Did the Sedgehammer seem to work well? I'm dealing with a lot of sedges in my yards. And I think my St. Augustine is doing the same thing. I need to put down that fungicide I got. Your grass is doing so good! And I love all the flowers, I've been wanting to get hydrangeas for the longest.


----------



## dubyadubya87

HillRN said:


> Did the Sedgehammer seem to work well? I'm dealing with a lot of sedges in my yards. And I think my St. Augustine is doing the same thing. I need to put down that fungicide I got. Your grass is doing so good! And I love all the flowers, I've been wanting to get hydrangeas for the longest.


Sedgehammer worked perfectly, yes. I highly recommend it. I would suggest getting two doses/packets (if you're not buying the big bottle), so that you can do a second treatment on any missed.
Thank you so much. Still a long way to go, but it's beginning to look like a yard again.
I mistakenly pruned mine back the first year and this is it's first to bloom. They're easy, just plant them facing north.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Second application of Celsius (@ lowest rate) yesterday evening. Even had enough left over to spray my neighbor's!


----------



## cldrunner

dubyadubya87 said:


> Second application of Celsius (@ lowest rate) yesterday evening. Even had enough left over to spray my neighbor's!


@dubyadubya87 In a previous post you said Celsius has a growth regulator in it. I applied this with T-Nex the other day so I am wondering if I added to the growth regulation?


----------



## dubyadubya87

@cldrunner I would presume so, but then again, I know just enough about this stuff to be dangerous. I was led to believe it's a very low rate, briefly affecting growth reg, not like a straight shot of T-Nex or anything.
Maybe reach out to the greendoc's of this site and ask? Those guys are the real experts.


----------



## dubyadubya87

The usual mow and trim, plus touched up several shrubs that needed it. The zoysia/common bermuda continue to fill-in and the Celsius continues to work it's magic as more crabgrass disappears every day.

Also had read about using baby shampoo as a means to break up hard ground, so that water penetrates more easily. Did this in a few spots in my back yard to encourage my SA to spread under the large oak. Only half of the backyard had grass when we moved in two years ago, but it's now down to just a small area.

Summer temps are hitting their stride in East Texas. I've still been able to slowly dial back and am now down to a every fifth day water schedule. All varieties still doing well in heat.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Happened to get curious yesterday and actually measured my HOC from driveway to bedknife. It was .25"



And as it turns out, it was _actually_ cutting my grass, at .25"!



This is well below the .75" or so I thought it was.
I've posted in the Warm Season area, but I'll ask here as well. Should I stay this low, or bring it up to an inch? My grass looks okay, it's still too weedy to tell for sure yet. I will say that until I'm able to do a sand level next year, I'm constantly hitting debris with my reel. Just looking for some expert advice on HOC. Thanks!


----------



## jheck

Those are some amazing before and after shots. I'm not to the point yet of trying to kill the over-seeded patches in my bermuda yet, but I'll get there one day. That is some seriously bright green grass, and looks awesome!


----------



## dubyadubya87

jheck said:


> Those are some amazing before and after shots. I'm not to the point yet of trying to kill the over-seeded patches in my bermuda yet, but I'll get there one day. That is some seriously bright green grass, and looks awesome!


Thanks so much @jheck, I'll take all the encouragement I can get! And raising the height up to an inch may make it look better too. I'm hoping that one more Celsius application, the weekend of the 25th, will clean it up completely, setting me up to put down prodiamine the first of August.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Mid-week cut: Zoysia/Common @ 1" and St. Augustine @ 2". Applied quick release .25lbs/N per M sq.ft. Will continue to feed at this rate every two weeks until last fert application in September. I usually do .5lb of a 50% SCU, but trying this quick release to _push _growth. Yes, I'm still a granular guy.

The SA area that had the green-leaf spot has pretty much returned to normal (2nd pic). You can still see some yellowing.

Grass continues to fill in as weeds continuing thinning out. Really seeing the spots that will need to be leveled but that's a 2021 spring project. No pictures of my plugged areas, but they too are doing well with all plugs now throwing off runners. They should all fill-in by this time next year.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Mowed and edged. Broadcast Talstar G @ 4lbs per M sq.ft. Pics from different perspectives today.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

Coming along nicely, that bermuda will take over quickly, that backyard looks great! excellent color keep it up man!


----------



## dubyadubya87

STRES said:


> Coming along nicely, that bermuda will take over quickly, that backyard looks great! excellent color keep it up man!


Hopefully the zoysia can hold it's own, since that's what was actually planted, but I wouldn't mind a combination of the two!
Thanks very much!


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

dubyadubya87 said:


> STRES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming along nicely, that bermuda will take over quickly, that backyard looks great! excellent color keep it up man!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the zoysia can hold it's own, since that's what was actually planted, but I wouldn't mind a combination of the two!
> Thanks very much!
Click to expand...

sorry that's what i meant, looking at my yard while typing i guess i have bermuda on the Brain :lol:


----------



## dubyadubya87

Mid-week cut, Zoysia/Common @ 1" and St.Aug @ 2". Zoysia and Common continue to thrive and fill-in as the crabgrass dwindles. My mowing of the front yard takes twice as long as usual now a days, as I'm constantly pausing to *yank* a bundle of crabgrass out by it's miserable little roots!


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

That's filling in nicely!


----------



## dubyadubya87

STRES said:


> That's filling in nicely!


Yes sir, thank you! I'm ready for the bare spots to fill in and the crabgrass to go away, still not smooth enough to get a good cut on it. Want that pool table look like the rest of you guys!


----------



## HillRN

It's looking good!


----------



## dubyadubya87

HillRN said:


> It's looking good!


Thanks!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Mid-week cut of zoysia/common front yard. Forgot to log my application of .25lbs of N over the weekend. This stuff is taking off in the heat! I should be able to cut again Thursday, what with all the rain coming down right now.


----------



## dubyadubya87

All this rain has the grass growing wild. Received almost 7 inches at the house this week, cutting about every 3 days at this point. The yard is almost fully filled in except for a shady area that will be though at this rate.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Celsius WDG @.5tsp per gallon. Used Turf Mark as have had missed spots in past.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Quick cut, no edging, ahead of Hurricane Laura. Prayers for you guys south of here.
Thought all you Toro, Swardman, etc. guys might like a look at The Grassinator, so she's in the pics.
The last clumps of crabgrass are yellowing and curling from last weeks spray.


----------



## dubyadubya87

8.29 - Talstar XTRA G w/Verge applied to front, back, shrub beds.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Normal mid-week cut last night. Noticed one side of mower not cutting as well as other, so stuck my trusty screwdriver in my pocket and was tweaking the tightness to get it uniform across the bed knife. Finished one side of front yard and suddenly on the other side, the back roller starts kicking up. So I stop and take a look and somewhere I've lost one of the four screws on the back of The Grassinator that adjusts the reel to bedknife! Spent until dark walking around bent over looking, no luck. I'm sure it will turn up the next time I mow...stuck between the reel and knife!
Next stop is the hardware store. I don't suppose anyone knows the size of those screws? The manual didn't list it, so I have one of it's brothers in my pocket for comparison.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Four new screws and a sharpening and The Grassinator is back in business!


----------



## HillRN

Your lawn is doing so good! Is this your first time doing a renovation?


----------



## dubyadubya87

HillRN said:


> Your lawn is doing so good! Is this your first time doing a renovation?


 Thanks! Yes, our prior home didn't have irrigation and I didn't have the time or energy with little ones at that point. This home has a much smaller lawn area with existing landscaping and irrigation.


----------



## dubyadubya87

First of two fall pre-emerge apps. Temps dropped below 60 at night, 80s during day. Applied 25% of yearly max.


----------



## Codym808

Wow your lawn renovation looks amazing! I'm from Hawaii and have been playing around with centipede but I've been really considering switching to zoysia as I need to do a major filling of my backyard. Any pros and cons of centipede vs zenith? I'm having a hard time deciding..


----------



## dubyadubya87

Codym808 said:


> Wow your lawn renovation looks amazing! I'm from Hawaii and have been playing around with centipede but I've been really considering switching to zoysia as I need to do a major filling of my backyard. Any pros and cons of centipede vs zenith? I'm having a hard time deciding..


Thanks so much! It's been a lot of work, but I've very much enjoyed the process.
First and foremost you need to decide how much time and effort you can put, or want to put into your yard. Centipede is aptly called 'the lazy man's grass' as it requires and thrives with no help. It doesn't need to be fertilized and actually suffers if too much nitrogen is used. If you want a lawn that just needs to be cut and trimmed, centipede is your best bet. I wanted a lawn that I could push and improve, but was tolerant of semi-shade, which part of my yard has. Zoysia does best the more sun it gets, so do make sure it's only light shade with several hours of direct sun for it to thrive. I think you'd be happy with Zoysia, provided the conditions are right for it in your yard.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Now that the fall pre-em is down and with the cooler temps slowing down the grass growth significantly, I figured now was the last/best time to compare how far my renovation has come. Thanks to all TLF members and their advice and encouragement during this process!
Backyard Before​St. Aug in the back did well, filling in from the plugs pulled for another area completely and also continuing to fill in the bare area I inherited by the gate.​




Backyard 9.26.20​






Front Yard​Pictures taken the day of seeding, May 10, 2020​






Front Yard 9.26.20​Even in the areas that still have crabgrass, there is zoysia lurking. Filled in as well as I'd hoped, still a few patches on the shady side, but those should fill in next year.​


----------



## dubyadubya87

Monthly Talstar application done.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Last application of prodiamine for the fall. As the crabgrass dies back, I'm encouraged by how much of my zoysia is underneath it. Already raring to go for spring scalping and leveling!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Wanted to share pictures of the 15-22 inches of snow we received last week. Amazingly, GreenCast is already telling me to get ready to put down pre-emergent! Gotta love Texas weather!


----------



## 12620

Good to see you back on here! Hope you didn't suffer any burst pipes or wacky utility bills. That Zoysia transition in the front looks good. The St. Augustine looks healthier too. Gives me some encouragement for this year!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Thanks @thundergunexpress! I've got my fingers crossed for when I turn on the sprinkler system Sunday to water in the pre-em.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Catch up post:

2.28.21 - First Barricade application. Second in six weeks. 
3.13.21 - Trimec Southern Broadleaf herbicide. 1 oz/m sq.ft on Zoysia, 0.5 oz/m sq.ft on St.Aug.

Already seeing green up in both varieties. Targeting March 27 for scalp, sand level and first feeding of the season.


----------



## dubyadubya87

3.20.21 
Trimec already making it's presence felt. Severe wilting on all weed varieties.
Got in the first mow of '21 and the whirring of the reel was like music to my ears! Front (Zoysia/Berm) cut at 1.0", Back (St. Aug) cut at 2.0". Already seeing growth into the dead areas last year's crabgrass left behind. I'll lightly rake out the material the day of my second pre-em app (April 11).
Plan is still to "scalp" the zoysia/bermuda this Saturday at my lowest setting, which is 0.25", provided my local yard has sand. Will level, spread .25lbs/N per M sq.ft. of 21-7-4 with micros and spray this year's magic juice (humic and liquid fert).
Also cut back my shrubs that got 'bit' by the snow, you'll see them in the background below.


----------



## dubyadubya87

'Scalped' Zoysia to .25", which is the lowest my reel will go. Took numerous passes, lots of clippings raked and blown off. Brought in a cubic yard of masonry sand to raise some low spots and level others. 
Spread 21-7-14 at a rate of .5lbs of Nitrogen per M sq.ft. Sprayed Humic Acid and liquid fert.


----------



## 12620

Lookin' good. :thumbup:

All right, I gotta know, what equipment were you using for leveling and spraying ? It's on my to-do list this year, but I'm really dreading it with just my pallet and rope. I also bought my first pound of soluble humic acid like a true lawn junkie, but I'm sort of lost as far as whether to try and spray it out of my 2 gallon pump sprayer, or just use the dial-n-spray.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Thanks @thundergunexpress !
My 'leveling' is probably not what most would call it, but with my size yard, I get by with a old baseball infield rake and a homemade, PVC spreader. I was not about to drop $125 on the ones I saw online. 
With the humic, I'm putting it in my backpack sprayer, 4oz. per M sqft


----------



## dubyadubya87

Second application of Barricade. No signs of crabgrass this year.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Spot sprayed MSM


----------



## dubyadubya87

Triple 13 on shrubs. Surprisingly, all except two are showing new growth despite dropping all leaves a f blackening after the snow storm. 
0.5lbs of N per M sq.ft., 21-7-14. 
4oz of humic acid per M sqft.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

looking good @dubyadubya87! she should be looking MINT this season


----------



## dubyadubya87

Coming up on a year from the renovation, @STRES, it's come a long ways.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Pyrimsulfan (Vexis) applied to scattered sedge and kylinga.


----------



## dubyadubya87

One year since the renovation! About 75/25, Zoysia to Bermuda. Only tweak would've been to not rake in, only roll over the new seed. I think I buried some too much. But all in all, very happy with where it is at this point.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Chlorothalonil on some suspect areas.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Happy Memorial Day y'all!
Full day of yard work today. I'm tore down, from the floor down but got a ton of stuff done. 
Bimonthly Talstar application, check. 
Triple 13 on shrubs and flowers, check. 
Shaved down troublesome surface roots, check. 
Top dressed potting soil/mushroom compost, check. This was in thin areas where I had sanded earlier in the season. 
21-7-14 w/2% iron at .5lbs per/M, check. 
Ultramate LQ sprayed at 4oz/M, check. 
Throwing in a picture of plugged area from last year that's filling in nicely and my hydrangea that's rocking.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Pyrimsulfan on kylinga, spot sprayed MSM and also chlorothalonil.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Double cut Zoysia/Bermuda at 1", single pass on St.Augustine at 2"


----------



## HillRN

You stay busy! It's looking so good!


----------



## dubyadubya87

HillRN said:


> You stay busy! It's looking so good!


Thank you! Keeps me out of my wife's hair!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Mid-week single pass trim, Zoysia/Common at 1", St.Aug at 2".


----------



## UltimateLawn

@dubyadubya87 , looking great!


----------



## dubyadubya87

@UltimateLawn thank you!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Cut Zoysia/Common at 1", St.Aug at 2". Spread .5lbs N of 21-7-14 XCU w/Fe, minors. Sprayed Ultramate LQ, 12% Humic Acid.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Double cut Zoysia/Common and single cut St.Aug. 
I've been having trouble with the Grassinator's roller popping off during mowing. Three years of mowing had worn down the edges of the recess that held the bar in place. Put two plastic washers on each side to correct. #AggieEngineering


----------



## dubyadubya87

My original Toro irrigation timer was glitching on start times so I retired her today and went with a simple Orbit 4-Zone controller. Super easy to install and program.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Texas heat or not, the schedule must be followed! Cut Zoysia/Common at 1", St.Aug at 2". Spread .5lbs N of 21-7-14 XCU w/Fe, minors. Sprayed Ultramate LQ, 12% Humic Acid. Spread Talstar on turf and then triple 13 on flowering plants. Time for a shower beer and a nap.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Normal weekend mow. Grass is so thick and it's taking me almost two hours to cut my little yard. My little manual reel just won't cut more than half its width at a time, plus leaves a washboard look since the spin rate is so slow. I've ordered a California Trimmer. Counting the days until…

East Texas engineered a yard level that I saw Doc using on YouTube.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Last feeding of 2021. My grass has gotten super thick this growing season. It takes a double cut, bent over the handle bars like when I was a kid to get it looking halfway decent! That new mower can't get here soon enough. Dealer said they were waiting on parts. 
Cut Zoysia/Common at 1", St.Aug at 2". Spread .5lbs N of 21-7-14 XCU w/Fe, minors. Sprayed Ultramate LQ, 12% Humic Acid. Also mixed in some Bifen I/T at .5oz after finding scale on a shrub. Power washed it off and sprayed shrubs and turf with Bifen.
















Except for regular mowings, my next project will be pre-em. Some buddies and I are going in on a jug of Resolute. I'll be playing spray tech. Even with three yards, I estimate it will take almost 6 seasons for us to use it up.


----------



## leefjl63

Looking good! Wondering why you cut the St Aug so low.


----------



## dubyadubya87

leefjl63 said:


> Looking good! Wondering why you cut the St Aug so low.


Thanks! It's the highest setting my little Scott's manual has and is closer to 2.5" because it tends to 'float' on top of the turf.


----------



## dubyadubya87

The game changer showed up yesterday. Spent the evening putting it together and installing an hour meter to help with maintenance. I only cranked it up and mowed like 20 square feet beside my garage, but this beast is going to take some getting used to after manhandling my 30 pound Scotts around like a ragdoll for the last three years. Heavy isn't the word for it, but I know it will take getting used to. I am going to have to tighten the chain to the drive wheel. Even in the 'off' position, I found it was still catching the ground. Just need to bring it up a slight bit.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@dubyadubya87 ...new reel mower looks great! Please share how it goes.


----------



## dubyadubya87

UltimateLawn said:


> @dubyadubya87 ...new reel mower looks great! Please share how it goes.


Thanks and will do. I admit a little anxious, been a while since I've used a power mower, better make sure the dog and any small children are inside


----------



## dubyadubya87

They're crooked, but they are mine! First stripes with the new mower from last night.
I've always known my manual 'floated' on top of the grass, but let me tell you it looked like a snow blower when I took my first pass at the height I wanted to be at with my Cali! Of course with it's weight, it nestled on down like it's supposed too and powered right on through. Clippings for days. I had to use my blower to disperse them there were so many. 
One thing I'm curious/concerned about is the 'ridge' you can faintly see at regular intervals. I'm going to post on the California Trimmer page, but I'm hoping I'm just seeing wheel marks that I haven't had before, of course.
It's going to take some getting used to, but overall very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

@dubyadubya87 looking good man Congrats on the Cali trimmer! you will have so much more time you wont know what to do with yourself


----------



## dubyadubya87

Lawn Burgundy said:


> @dubyadubya87 looking good man Congrats on the Cali trimmer! you will have so much more time you wont know what to do with yourself


Thanks! Probably walk around on it barefoot, drinking beer and making happy caveman grunts.


----------



## dubyadubya87

First fall application of prodiamine, 0.3oz per M sq.ft.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Just one cut this week. The low nighttime temps have put the brakes on growth. I did bump the height up one notch to 1 1/8". Stripes seem more prominent now. StAug still at max of 2.25".


----------



## ENC_Lawn

dubyadubya87 said:


> Just one cut this week. The low nighttime temps have put the brakes on growth. I did bump the height up one notch to 1 1/8". Stripes seem more prominent now. StAug still at max of 2.25".


@dubyadubya87 Beautiful lawn!

Is this the Zoysia Japonica at 1 1/8?


----------



## HillRN

That mower is a beast!


----------



## dubyadubya87

@ENC_Lawn No, this is Zenith from seed.

@HillRN Yes, I love it! Cut my mowing time by more than half.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Thanks to my local internet provider, I'll get to enjoy this gash across my backyard alllll winter. They've been waiting on the proper cable to come in for two months. It would've been healed by now if we could've done it then.


----------



## DFWdude

Was it direct burial fiber, or did you have them put it in conduit?

My fiber line somehow got cut somewhere along the run, and they buried the new line so shallow that I would be scared to aerate! Luckily I had some conduit and made them use it in the grass areas.


----------



## dubyadubya87

DFWdude said:


> Was it direct burial fiber, or did you have them put it in conduit?
> 
> My fiber line somehow got cut somewhere along the run, and they buried the new line so shallow that I would be scared to aerate! Luckily I had some conduit and made them use it in the grass areas.


I'm not sure. Hopefully the better of the two, given the wait for the product to come in. I was on the road when they came by or else I'd have gone to watch the 'procedure'.


----------



## DFWdude

Well, it looks like they used a proper trencher, so even w/o conduit it should be at least 12" deep. You should be fine.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Update on my 'trenched' internet fiber cable. Of course within a week, the St. Augustine laid over the top had died, so as I picked it up, imagine my surprise...




Their 'trenching' was basically just tearing up the sod, laying the cable on top of the dirt and putting the ripped up sod back. Pitiful. If it was an area I thought I'd ever need to aerate, I'd make them come back, but it's not worth the hassle. I'll recover with top soil after the spring rains and let the S.A. grow back in.

Applied my second round of prodiamine, 0.3oz per M sq.ft. along with an application of Metsulfuron Methyl - 60% to kill some random broadleaf weeds. That's about it for 2021 for my yard. I'm down to mowing just once a week and that's barely needed.


----------



## DFWdude

Oh man, that sucks. Id ask them to come back, but be aware that they wont use conduit unless you pay for it


----------



## dubyadubya87

Yard did great over the winter. Zero weeds after the split fall application of prodiamine. I'll still probably go to one app at 0.5oz this fall though.

Applied first spring prodiamine application of 0.25oz/M sq.ft


----------



## HillRN

Yes, looking nice! I'm so ready for the grass to wake up.


----------



## heart_helper

Now you tell me&#128514;. I didn't put my pre-emergent down until yesterday (3-01). Hope it was not too late.
Used Specticle Flo, Simazine and Prodiamine. 1/4 of max application.
Next up, scalping.
Hoping for a great growing season. Your yard looks great already.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Azalea planting while I wait for the grass to wake up. The flip-side of planting 7 gallon shrubs is the monstrous hole required to plant them in!


----------



## UltimateLawn

@dubyadubya87, what part of east TX are you in. I've planted azaleas with great success when I lived in Houston, but they are reluctant to do well here in DFW. Either it's too cold, too hot or the soil is too alkaline.


----------



## dubyadubya87

@UltimateLawn I'm in Texarkana. They've always done well for me so long as I amend the soil to drain well and use an acid type fertilizer. Fertilome's has always served me well.


----------



## UltimateLawn

I dropped some acidifier on my azalea and my hydrangeas to see if it helps. It's always hit and miss on these acid-loving plants.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Wouldn't call it a 'scalp', but lower than normal, 1.25", to maintain at 1 5/8". Applied Milorganite at .25lbs per/M and finished with a spray of Humic acid.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Flower Time or as we say in East Texas, 'fliers'!
The grass continues to green up. Has just barely come up to my planned maintenance height and I've only mowed twice since the scalp a month ago.


----------



## DFWdude

Lotta work. Looking good!


----------



## dubyadubya87

DFWdude said:


> Lotta work. Looking good!


Thanks!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Full treatment today. Cut zoysia/common @ 1 5/8", St.Aug @ 2.25", edged. Spread 0.25lbs/M Milorganite 6-4-0, sprayed 0.4oz/M Heritage SC plus 2oz/M Anderson's Ultramate LQ.


----------



## fifthmanstanding

dubyadubya87 said:


> Full treatment today. Cut zoysia/common @ 1 5/8", St.Aug @ 2.25", edged. Spread 0.25lbs/M Milorganite 6-4-0, sprayed 0.4oz/M Heritage SC plus 2oz/M Anderson's Ultramate LQ


Looking great man. I'm still waiting on my green up here in NC. Bermuda's slowly coming back but we keep plunging to near freezing every other week. Jealous!


----------



## dubyadubya87

@fifthmanstanding much the same here. No consistency with temperatures, like a roller coaster. I'm not ready for that Texas heat quite yet, but could go for more day+night= 140 degrees that really makes my grass take off. And thank you!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Planted five more azaleas and got in a mow of the zoysia/common. Very few clippings, still hasn't taken off yet. Temps moving into prime zone this week though.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Regulation time. First time I've ever had to weed whack down seed heads before I could mow, so it's time. 
Primo @ 0.1oz/M sq.ft.


----------



## HillRN

Looking great as usual! Our lawns are going to take off soon. I see a lot of highs in the 90s. I also put in some azaleas this year! Hopeful everything I planted will do okay.


----------



## dubyadubya87

HillRN said:


> Looking great as usual! Our lawns are going to take off soon. I see a lot of highs in the 90s. I also put in some azaleas this year! Hopeful everything I planted will do okay.


Thanks! Just don't skimp water wise on your azaleas. Very important that root ball doesn't dry out the first year.


----------



## DFWdude

What are you spraying the pgr with?

Lawn looks great


----------



## dubyadubya87

DFWdude said:


> What are you spraying the pgr with?
> 
> Lawn looks great


Thanks! It's a Solo 11 volt backpack sprayer.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Getting more comments lately from neighbors on my blooming dwarf azaleas versus my yard, so they're the focus of today's pictures. It's nice in that my back yard the regular azaleas bloom around the first of April and the dwarfs in the front are usually 4-6 weeks later. Once they bloom out and drop, I'll give both varieties their annual haircut and feeding.


----------



## dubyadubya87

I don't know if the pictures do it justice, but I took them at the line I purposely stopped spraying PGR, just to see if there was a noticeable difference. To the eye, there clearly is. Looking forward to seeing how it continues working and improving my turf.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Full yard day. Trimmed shrubs, fertilized annuals with triple-13, yard with Milorganite @ 0.25lbs N/M sq.ft. Sprayed Liquid Humates and Bifenthrin, both at 2oz/M. Cut front at 1 5/8", back at 2.25". Also put some peat moss in a few sparse spots around the yard. Whew it's hot in Texas, c'mon t'storms.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Abandoning the 'higher for stripes' experiment and headed south to 1" HOC. Currently at 1.375"
Hydrangeas as bonus.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Bi-Weekly cut. Back at 2.25", front at 1.25". Two more cuts and I'll be at 1" maintenance for front. 
Second application of PGR, Primo @ 0.2oz/M. With twice weekly cuts, seed heads are rare.


----------



## dubyadubya87

So, I got the front yard down to 1" on Wednesday, but found the CT bottoming and scraping in some areas. Now have moved up to 1.25" which is where I'll stay for now. Backyard at 2.25". Dark areas are more peat moss in thin areas.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Weekly cut, St.Aug @ 2.25", Zoysia/Common @ 1.25". Milorganite @ 0.25lbs N/M sq.ft., Liquid Humates @ 2oz/M. Triple 13 on all annuals and flowering ornamentals.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Got a mid-week mow in last night just before I melted into the grass, dang it's hot down here right now y'all.

Same heights: St.Aug @ 2.25", Zoysia/Common 1.25"

After two applications of PGR, I can definitely tell the difference in vertical growth. Outside of that, I haven't noticed an appreciably thicker lawn or darker color. Will continue this season, but I'm not entirely sold on it. I would still mow twice a week without PGR.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Bi-weekly cut: front at 1.25", back 2.25"
Trimmed and fertilized azaleas.
HOT!!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Normal cut. Primo @0.2oz/M. Blooming hosta I planted in spring.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Only one cut this week (vacation). Fertilized yard with Milorganite @ 0.25lbs/N per M. Also fertilized annuals, triple 13. No time to spray liquid Humate


----------



## dubyadubya87

Forgot to post pics from 7.20, mid-week cut. Front @ 1.25", back @ 2.25".

This brutal summer heat, drought continues. Everyday exceeding 100 (at least) and no rainfall. My sprinklers are set on a 3 day schedule, 3 cycles each time, which gives me 0.5" each time, without losing any to run off. Every other day would definitely pep up my grass, but I'm not willing to water that much. Just trying to get through this summer.

On a positive note, I can finally see the benefits of PGR on my lawn. Much thicker now and green is a little darker. Thin areas have filled in quicker as well. The slower vertical growth continues to be the best benefit.


----------



## 12620

dubyadubya87 said:


>


That's looking awesome! Do you have a camera ready for all the lawn creeps coming for a touch? :lol:


----------



## dubyadubya87

thundergunexpress said:


> dubyadubya87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's looking awesome! Do you have a camera ready for all the lawn creeps coming for a touch? :lol:
Click to expand...

Thank you @thundergunexpress! I do see the occasional pause and stare from walkers on my Ring cam, but no gropers yet! My neighbor says he's going to hit practice balls off it some morning. I've threatened his life.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Mid-week cut, same heights. 
PGR: Primo Max @ 0.1/M


----------



## dubyadubya87

Mid-week cut: 1.25" front, 2.25" back.
We have a 50% chance of rain Friday and Saturday, but either way I'm moving my irrigation to a four-day schedule. What happens, happens. 
Anyone know where I can get a goat cheap? Need a blood sacrifice for the rain gods...


----------



## dubyadubya87

Yard looks the best it has all year despite the heat and lack of rain. Irrigating the minimum 1" per week. Backyard scar from cable install fully healed, leaving only one small section that hasn't filled in yet. Otherwise all areas covered. Section under shade in front is thinner than I'd like but not much control over that due to trees. 
Cut today: front at 1.25", back 2.25". Applied triple 13 to flower beds. Milorganite to yard followed with liquid Humates at 4oz/M. Also mixed in Celsius at 0.08/gal to get some random spurge and Virginia Buttonweed that has popped up.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Weekly cut. Not much growth despite all the rain (5"+) we received this week due to PGR effects of the Celsius from last week. Trimmed a Japanese Maple in backyard to get more light to a thin area.


----------



## dubyadubya87

0.5" of rain this week with more forecast. Also cooled off to low 90's. 
Weekly cut and last PGR app of the season.


----------



## dubyadubya87

5" of rain and falling soil temperature. Sprayed chlorothalonil (group 5) at preventative rate.


----------



## wilsonline

Your lawn looks amazing. 
I also have seeded zoysia, but Compadre. I hate my grass. I wonder if Zenith is a stronger cultivar. My compadre is not drought tolerant enough for my location. Maybe it's my bad soil, idk. I want to kill it and try something else, but this makes me think I should give it a little more time and put in more effort. Maybe some rgs and topdress with topsoil. 
Did you notice any improvement over the years?


----------



## dubyadubya87

wilsonline said:


> Your lawn looks amazing.
> I also have seeded zoysia, but Compadre. I hate my grass. I wonder if Zenith is a stronger cultivar. My compadre is not drought tolerant enough for my location. Maybe it's my bad soil, idk. I want to kill it and try something else, but this makes me think I should give it a little more time and put in more effort. Maybe some rgs and topdress with topsoil.
> Did you notice any improvement over the years?


Thanks so much! It's been a lot of work but very rewarding as I'm sure you'll find out with yours. 
I'm not familiar with that cultivar. I chose Zenith simply because it's a brand my company distributes for!
Yes. Look back over my posts and you'll see just how far it's come in two years. 
The single biggest thing I'd recommend to anyone is applying Humates in some form. I spray Anderson's Liquid humic acid, 4 oz per M sqft at every feeding. I also stopped using the high N fertilizers and have used Milorganite the past year. Putting carbon back on the soil has really helped. 
If you have a diary, send me a link. Would love to follow your progress. Good luck!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Biweekly cut. Letting the south side of my front yard grow out in preparation for leveling next spring. 
Milorganite @ 0.25lbs/M sqft, liquid Humates @ 4oz/M


----------



## HillRN

Your lawn is looking SO GOOD! I'm just happy I kept mine mostly alive lol.


----------



## dubyadubya87

HillRN said:


> Your lawn is looking SO GOOD! I'm just happy I kept mine mostly alive lol.


Thanks! Been tough on lawns in Tx this year.


----------



## dubyadubya87

First of 2 applications of Resolute at .3 per M. Also mixed in MSM and Trimec to clean up some weeds.


----------

